

ChromeSkel - Chrome Extension Bootstrapping Template - swader
http://www.bitfalls.com/2012/11/chromeskel-chrome-extension.html

======
polskibus
This is a good idea, but at the same time it shows a weakness of chrome
extensions' design. If there is a need for such a skeleton app, then the
technology stack should have it built in - so that a template is not needed at
all!

~~~
imjared
Really? I see it more as a framework, similar to any other language's or
technology's. To make a bit of a reaching analogy, I don't think HTML is weak
just because Twitter's Bootstrap is useful. If you want to roll your own
solution every time, have at it. But if you want to have a great starting
point, this looks like it could help speed things up.

~~~
polskibus
That's not a good analogy. With chrome extension you (almost) always need a
background.html, background.js, popup.html, etc. Perhaps chrome extensions
would be better if you started by defining a class or writing functions
without unnecessary html tags and files. This is a bit different than html and
bootstrap where you often dont need most of the framework.

~~~
swader
In a way, you're both right. Chrome Extension development is far more
difficult to get started in than it should be. The documentation is lax at
best and it's only starting to heat up, and the trouble one can have with
Chrome having to be restarted all the time for the changes to take effect on
Ubuntu (and maybe other OSs, I don't know) is highly discouraging. On the
other hand, you really don't need anything I put together in order to develop
an extension, but it's useful for getting off the ground faster.

------
powatom
Thank you for implementing an annoying pop-out utility box directly over the
vertical scrollbar.

EDIT: Upon refresh, this problem disappeared. Odd :/

~~~
swader
That's actually Google's template, I'm sorry about that. I am told they're
"working on it" thought I cannot understand why it would take them so long to
fix a float. The blog is hosted on Blogger.com, and the default template does
this while on the home page, but when you enter the article itself, it gets
fixed.

~~~
powatom
Weird, such an irritating bug when your scroll-wheel is broken (like mine
is!). I haven't checked out Blogger for ages though, so apologies, I thought
it was a custom template!

~~~
swader
It's horribly irritating, I agree, but Google gives one the choice of picking
the new "dynamic" template that's active there now, or old templates of which
each and every one looks like it came from 2003.

------
ytNumbers
A nice contribution. However, Site Advisor considers this web site to be a
risky site.

~~~
swader
I had no idea! Thanks for the heads up, I have contacted SiteAdvisor's support
about the issue.

